
Housing for a Growing California: Details on My Housing Reform Bill - stablemap
https://medium.com/@Scott_Wiener/housing-for-a-growing-california-details-on-my-housing-reform-bill-e22dfff855e0
======
cassieramen
I love that this takes an existing government entity and allows that entity to
actually do its job. We already know how many units and of what type need to
be built. It's frustrating watching those quotas be severely under met year
after year.

